# Converting mkv with included subtitles to mp4 with hardcoded ones ?



## pasc (Dec 17, 2012)

Well the deal is as following:

I got several mkv files that I need converted to the mp4 format.
However those mkv's seem to have subtitles coded into them (I guess softcoded).

When I drop said mkv files into handbrake and convert them they turn out without subtitles.

Any help is appreciated as I haven't had this case yet.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 17, 2012)

You do this. Make sure to click "Add" after selecting whatever subtitle track you want to hard encode.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2012)

Handbrake takes forever because it doesn't support GPU encoding (something that is commonplace in most apps today) So I have been using DVDFab, it's well worth the money. I can (quickly) encode to just about any format, including adding hard-coded subs in about 40 minutes per movie, versus 3+ hours in handbrake. I highly recomment DVDFab, it's a great paid app, and you won't regret it.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 18, 2012)

Faster doesn't mean better. [1][2]

Encoding is a matter of spec. perspective anyway.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2012)

Also depends on the input. Resolution over duration makes for huge files, but doesn't negatively impact the encoding speed like duration will.

I've tried video encoding softwares that run on the GPU, and the speed wasn't that impressive for the things I tend to do.  It's certainly faster than the CPU... but they just don't give me the same type of control as things like Virtualdub, SUPER, and Handbrake (which use the CPU).  Transcoding to a different container, encoding only a portion, joining files at specific frames, scaling, control over the settings in the video codec (frequency of I-frames, etc.), even tweaks to the audio level.

Though to note, Handbrake is generally my "final step", I mainly use it to give me a noticeably-lossy file that doesn't take 4 hours to upload to youtube.  VDub and SUPER are for my tweaking.


----------



## pasc (Dec 21, 2012)

The problem is:

I don't know how to add many video files to Handbrake (aka. batch conversion) thus I use this:
http://videoscripts.wordpress.com/2010/10/21/handbrake-batch-gui/

And I don't know how to do the step Twiffles mentioned in that program...

Any ideas ?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 22, 2012)

In Handbrake, click the "Source" button at the top and choose "folder", I assume.  There's also scanning options, but I've never used them.


----------



## pasc (Dec 22, 2012)

Sadly that is the exact reason I USE Batch Handbrake Encoder...

Doing what you told me to (choosing "Folder") will only select the first file in the folder.
I think the "Folder" option is for encoding DVD's from the harddisk.

Well... shouldn't the Batch Handbrake Encoder also be able to do this ?

On a side note: why do I have to resist the urge to write "BatchDPG" ? lol


----------



## Rydian (Dec 22, 2012)

I opened a folder and it picked up on the MP4 FRAPS recordings in it, then I used the "add all to queue" button (subset of the main queue button), confirmed, and they all converted in a row with no additional input, all using the settings I set first.


----------



## Costello (Dec 22, 2012)

I take it you are under OSX ? 
If you are under Windows you can do this pretty easily with FormatFactory.
I just converted a bigass 1080p MKV with embedded subtitles to an ipod-friendly MP4 file (subtitles thus became hardcoded into the MP4 video).
It works great!


----------



## pasc (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmmm Rydian, this is great  The newest version of Handbrake really supports "adding all to queue".

Nice.

Thx. Thread can be closed.

And, Costello: I'll make sure to try FormatFactory too, since you know, I got a bigass mkv laying around just waiting to be converted


----------



## Julia Softorino (Aug 4, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Handbrake takes forever because it doesn't support GPU encoding (something that is commonplace in most apps today) So I have been using DVDFab, it's well worth the money. I can (quickly) encode to just about any format, including adding hard-coded subs in about 40 minutes per movie, versus 3+ hours in handbrake. I highly recomment DVDFab, it's a great paid app, and you won't regret it.


40 minutes per movie??are you being serious? 
poor thing 
Try WALTR , we work on this app now, and it does this within a couple of minutes or even faster


----------



## Jayro (Aug 5, 2015)

Julia Softorino said:


> 40 minutes per movie??are you being serious?
> poor thing
> Try WALTR , we work on this app now, and it does this within a couple of minutes or even faster


My CPU is just a mere 3.0GHz Athlon 64 X2 6000+, with a GTS 450 empowering it by about 300% more speed.


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 5, 2015)

From my experience, re-encoding videos always takes time. 40 minutes doesn't sound bad.


----------

